# Technical RDA question



## kev mac (19/11/16)

Quite simply would 316 grade stainless steel make much of a difference vs.304 stainless steel on a rda? I know 316 is more resistant to rust but would it warrant doubled the price of the same one made with the lower grade 304?


----------



## moonunit (19/11/16)

Nope, Gr304 is food grade so no issues what so ever. For vaping there is no improvement in Gr316 over Gr304 for an RDA, RTA, ETC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

